# Semarang - Java's little Netherland



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*"Little Netherland" Semarang*


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Lawang Sewu* is a landmark of this city


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

http://coretanpetualang.wordpress.c...-waktu-di-lawang-sewu-yang-artistik-dan-unik/


http://coretanpetualang.wordpress.c...-waktu-di-lawang-sewu-yang-artistik-dan-unik/


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/people/adivlado/


http://www.flickr.com/people/adivlado/


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Jatibarang Reservoir - Semarang*



*Palm Hill Residence - Semarang*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks @damarsinyo for the nice photos. :cheers2:


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

Linguine said:


> thanks @damarsinyo for the nice photos. :cheers2:


^^it is pleasure..
in this picture is great but in reality more fabolous, if you have time please come and visit us.... :cheers1:


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

credit to ssphila


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Best Western Star Hotel & apartment*


credit to Endar


credit to Endar


credit to Endar


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Menara Suara Merdeka - Semarang*


----------



## ssphila (Jan 8, 2010)

^^ Great pics *damarsinyo* kay:

========




























Credit to Bozhart


----------



## ssphila (Jan 8, 2010)

Credit to : http://fungswee.wordpress.com/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photos guys (and dont forget to give the credits too)


----------



## kenzamudo (Jul 22, 2010)

@om ssphila, yg ini ketinggalan om 



ssphila said:


> ^^ 100% tepat
> 
> ============
> Morning has broken @ Semarang
> ...


----------



## ssphila (Jan 8, 2010)

^^ Thanks *Kenza* :colgate: hehehe ternyata disini harus postingnya foto org lain 



christos-greece said:


> Great photos guys (and dont forget to give the credits too)


^^ Thanks, those pics were taken by me 

oops, my bad... I just read "Found urban images from all around the world not taken by you" so my posts are invalid ? I've edited my posts :cheers2:


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

deleted


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Semarang - Ungaran Highway*



credit to http://halosemarang.com/


----------



## ssphila (Jan 8, 2010)

^^ Ternyata disini khusus posting foto2 karya org lain Mas Damar  makanya dimintai credit pic


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

^^oh iya om, saya baru tau... :hahaha::bash:
padahal sudah menjelaskan panjang lebar sampe berbusa2 tadi.... saya hapus lagi deh:doh:


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=941152


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Budha Gaya Temple - Semarang*


credit to http://hariansemaranginfo.blogspot.com/2011/11/vihara-budha-gaya-watugong.html


----------



## ssphila (Jan 8, 2010)

^^ great pics Sir *Damar *:applause:

========

semarang around port by ZAN1980, on Flickr


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

ssphila said:


> great pics Sir *Damar *:applause:


^^thank you guys... :cheers1:

*"Warung Semawis" food festive at Chinatown*


credit to http://seputarsemarang.com/warung-semawis-8513/


credit to http://seputarsemarang.com/warung-semawis-8513/


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*"Warung Semawis" food festive at Chinatown*


credit to http://dotsemarang.blogdetik.com/index.php/2012/03/20/wisata-kuliner-pecinan-semawis/


credit to http://dotsemarang.blogdetik.com/index.php/2012/03/20/wisata-kuliner-pecinan-semawis/


credit to http://dotsemarang.blogdetik.com/index.php/2012/03/20/wisata-kuliner-pecinan-semawis/


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Grand Candi Hotel*


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=74303


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=74303


*Patra Jasa Hotel*


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=74303


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Semarang Highway*


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=74303


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=74303


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Pahlawan Street*


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=74303

*Tugu Muda Area*

credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=74303


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Simpang Lima Area*


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=74303


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=74303


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Blenduk Chruch *


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=74303


*Giri Natha Temple*


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=74303


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=74303


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=74303


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=74303


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=74303


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=74303


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=74303


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Ciputra Hotel
*

credit to credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=74303


*Novotel Hotel*


credit to credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=74303


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Marina Beach*


credit to credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=74303


credit to credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=74303


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

credit to credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=74303


credit to credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=74303


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

credit to credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=74303


credit to credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=74303


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Semarang City Hall*


credit to credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=74303


credit to credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=74303


credit to credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=74303


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Bandungan Highland*


credit to credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=74303


credit to credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=74303


credit to credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=74303


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

credit to credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=74303


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

credit to credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=74303


credit to credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=74303


credit to credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=74303


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Gumaya Tower Hotel*



credit to http://elinski.wordpress.com/


----------



## philipdj (Jun 11, 2009)

nice city..
hopefully will be a cosmopolitan city :lol::cheers:


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

philipdj said:


> nice city..
> hopefully will be a cosmopolitan city :lol::cheers:


^^thanks *philipdj*, I am expecting so..
which current situation lots of project still under construction, Within 2 years this city develop so fast. :cheers2:


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=933257


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1044836


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=74303


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=74303


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=74303


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=74303


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=980320


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Semarang Highway*


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=74303


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=74303


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*skypool at Best Western Star Hotel*


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=543735


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=543735


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=543735


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Whiz Hotel*


credit to http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.550931798285084.1073741825.125332770844991&type=1


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

credit to http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...0844991&type=1



credit to http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...0844991&type=1



credit to http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...0844991&type=1


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=933257



credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=933257


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=933257



credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=933257


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=933257


----------



## amel.uk (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice town, wish I could visit to Semarang when I go back to Indonesia


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

WoW..! 
I was amazed and could hardly believe it when browse page by page and looking at the pictures shown ... It is remarkable .. awesome .. Semarang growing so fast .. and I thought, Semarang is currently outpacing cities such as Medan, Makassar and Bandung ... 
Keep on moving, Semarang!! You're so pretty and adorable!


----------



## wareng (Nov 30, 2012)

keren... gambar2 nya menyejukkan mata


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

Credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1062089


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Gedong Songo Temple* (Heritage)



credot to http://www.sintesa.web.id/2012/08/candi-gedong-songo-candi-di-lereng.html



credot to http://www.sintesa.web.id/2012/08/candi-gedong-songo-candi-di-lereng.html


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Gedong Songo Temple* (Heritage)



credit to http://www.nakarasido.com/2011/09/candi-gedong-songo-indonesia.html



credit to http://www.nakarasido.com/2011/09/candi-gedong-songo-indonesia.html


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Gedong songo Temple* (Heritage)



credit to http://semarang.yogyes.com/id/see-and-do/archaeological-sight/candi-gedong-songo/photo-gallery/16/



credit to http://semarang.yogyes.com/id/see-and-do/archaeological-sight/candi-gedong-songo/photo-gallery/16/



credit to http://semarang.yogyes.com/id/see-and-do/archaeological-sight/candi-gedong-songo/photo-gallery/16/



credit to http://semarang.yogyes.com/id/see-and-do/archaeological-sight/candi-gedong-songo/photo-gallery/16/


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Gedong Songo Temple* (Heritage)



credit to http://semarang.yogyes.com/id/see-an...to-gallery/16/



credit to http://semarang.yogyes.com/id/see-an...to-gallery/16/



credit to http://semarang.yogyes.com/id/see-an...to-gallery/16/



credit to http://semarang.yogyes.com/id/see-an...to-gallery/16/


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Gedong Songo Temple* (Heritage)



credit to http://peradah-semarang.blogspot.com/2011/05/candi-gedong-songo-candi-peninggalan.html


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*SEMARANG FASHION FESTIVAL 2013*



credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=463434


----------



## AK46 (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

damarsinyo said:


> *Gedong Songo Temple* (Heritage)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





damarsinyo said:


> *Gedong songo Temple* (Heritage)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





damarsinyo said:


> *Gedong Songo Temple* (Heritage)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:applause::applause::applause:

*AMAZING !!* Trully great pictures !


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

^^thank you Dito Roso... :cheers1:



credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1062089


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1062089


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Port of Tanjung Emas*


credit to http://lemustar47.wordpress.com/2011/05/16/pengembangan-tanjung-emas-jadi-prioritas-2011/


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*sunset at tanjung emas port*


credit to http://www.potlot-adventure.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/pelabuhan-tanjung-mas.jpg


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

credit to http://www.antaranews.com/foto/27471/pembangunan-pelabuhan


credit to http://www.antaranews.com/foto/27471/pembangunan-pelabuhan


credit to http://www.antaranews.com/foto/27471/pembangunan-pelabuhan


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

credit to http://www.bisnis-jateng.com/index....jung-emas-hadirkan-liftingcrane-multipurpose/


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Pahlawan Street..*



credit to http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5607266001/in/photostream


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Pemuda Street..*


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83481133&postcount=462


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83481133&postcount=462


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Ambarawa..*


credit to http://kotakuambarawa.blogspot.com/2011/03/jalan-jalan-ke-ambarawa-semarang-jawa.html


credit to http://kotakuambarawa.blogspot.com/2011/03/jalan-jalan-ke-ambarawa-semarang-jawa.html


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

credit to http://kotakuambarawa.blogspot.com/2...rang-jawa.html


credit to http://kotakuambarawa.blogspot.com/2...rang-jawa.html


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Sam Po Kong Temple*


credit to http://jawarentcar.blogspot.com/2012/06/rental-mobil-wisata-kota-semarang.html


credit to http://jawarentcar.blogspot.com/2012/06/rental-mobil-wisata-kota-semarang.html


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

credit to http://www.mysemarang.com/semarang-wisata-tempat-ibadah-masjid-agung-jawa-tengah/


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Lawang Sewu *(Heritage)


credit to http://www.mysemarang.com/semarang-wisata-lawang-sewu/


credit to http://www.mysemarang.com/semarang-wisata-lawang-sewu/


credit to http://www.mysemarang.com/semarang-wisata-lawang-sewu/


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Tugu Muda Area*


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1565249


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Holiday Inn Express Hotel* (finishing)


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1062089


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1062089


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1062089


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Ahmad Yani International Airport*


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=783743


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=783743


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=783743



credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=783743


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice city , thanks for sharing ..


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1062089


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Kampoeng Semarang..*


credit to http://pamboedifiles.blogspot.com/2012/06/serba-ada-di-kampoeng-semarang.html


credit to http://pamboedifiles.blogspot.com/2012/06/serba-ada-di-kampoeng-semarang.html


credit to http://pamboedifiles.blogspot.com/2012/06/serba-ada-di-kampoeng-semarang.html


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Ambarawa..*


credit to http://wisata.kompasiana.com/jalan-...k-wisata-milik-petani-dan-nelayan-488216.html


credit to http://wisata.kompasiana.com/jalan-...k-wisata-milik-petani-dan-nelayan-488216.html


credit to http://wisata.kompasiana.com/jalan-...k-wisata-milik-petani-dan-nelayan-488216.html


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Semarang - Ungaran Highway..*


credit to http://foto.detik.com/readfoto/2012/11/21/113211/2096794/647/4/picanto-goes-to-semarang


credit to http://foto.detik.com/readfoto/2012/11/21/113211/2096794/647/4/picanto-goes-to-semarang


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Congratulations for banner Semarang - Central Java | 02-05-2013. 


Enjoyed :cheers1: :cheers2:


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Semarang Night Carnival 2013..*


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1062089


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1062089


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1062089


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Semarang Night Carnival 2013..*


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1062089


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1062089


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1062089


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1062089


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Semarang Night Carnival 2013..*


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1062089


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1062089


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1062089


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1062089


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Mutiara Garden Apartment (UC)..*


credit to http://www.mutiaragardenapartment.com/album.php?album=2


credit to http://www.mutiaragardenapartment.com/album.php?album=2


credit to http://www.mutiaragardenapartment.com/album.php?album=2


credit to http://www.mutiaragardenapartment.com/album.php?album=2


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Pandanaran Street..*



credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=928621


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

credit to: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1062089


credit to: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1062089


credit to: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1062089


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1044836


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1044836


----------



## ssphila (Jan 8, 2010)

damarsinyo said:


> *S E M A R A N G*


Credit to Damarsinyo


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1062089




credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1062089


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1062089


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1062089


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1062089


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1062089


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1062089


credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1062089


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

IMG_1357[1] by alvianooo, on Flickr


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1062089




credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1062089


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1062089



credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1062089


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

[/SIZE]








Lawang Sewu by Adi Kristanto, on Flickr


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

credit to: http://perfectsceneryimages.tumblr.com/


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=238574


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=238574


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice skyline photos from Semarang. :cheers:


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

^^Thanks Linguine :cheers1:



credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1044836


----------



## damarsinyo (Sep 13, 2011)

credit to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1062089


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Lawang Sewu/ building a thousand doors - Semarang*


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

damarsinyo said:


>





damarsinyo said:


>





damarsinyo said:


> *RS Elisabeth..*





damarsinyo said:


> *Pertamina Pemuda..*





damarsinyo said:


>


*credit photos by damarsinyo*


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice Picture kay: kay:



damarsinyo said:


> *Telkomsel Office*
> 
> hari ini..
> 
> ...


_credit to Damarsinyo_


----------



## ssphila (Jan 8, 2010)

damarsinyo said:


> *Menara Bank Mega, Mutiara Garden Apartment, @Hom hotel..*


Credit to *Damarsinyo*


----------



## Lithiumite (May 18, 2011)

Wow, I only see electric utility wires hanging on poles. Are telco and cable wires buried underground? In effect, Indonesian cities look really ahead of their Thai/Phil peers.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^^ Teleco., & Cable Wires is part-underground and part-overground  . (someone please correct me)


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Tugu Muda area



jonathanterbang said:


> area tugu muda


_credit photos by jonathanterbang_





semarangcitizen said:


> Retouching Foto Jo
> Kawasan Tugu Muda
> 
> 
> Borobudur Timur


_credit photos by semarangcitizen_


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

sembilanbelas said:


> https://www.facebook.com/SilkAir


_credit photos by sembilanbelas_





FHY said:


> Uploaded with imageshack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with imageshack.us





FHY said:


> Uploaded with imageshack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with imageshack.us
> ...





FHY said:


> Uploaded with imageshack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with imageshack.us
> ...





FHY said:


> Uploaded with imageshack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with imageshack.us
> ...





FHY said:


> Uploaded with imageshack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with imageshack.us
> ...


_credit photos by FHY_


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

source









source









source


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Semarang colonial times


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Kota Lama Semarang by ronenjan, on flickr









Kota Lama Semarang by ronenjan, on flickr









Kota Lama Semarang by ronenjan, on flickr









Kota Lama Semarang by ronenjan, on flickr









Kota Lama Semarang by ronenjan, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Kota Lama Semarang by ronenjan, on flickr









Kota Lama Semarang by ronenjan, on flickr









untitled by Satya Gumilang, on flickr









untitled by Satya Gumilang, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Semarang port by benjamin roos, on flickr









Semarang by Harrypwt, on flickr









Semarang by Harrypwt, on flickr









Semarang by Harrypwt, on flickr









Semarang by Harrypwt, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

OSe33 by mpaku3, on flickr









OSe34









OSe43









OSe42


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Semarang by biusterman, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Simpang Lima - Semarang by H-118, on flickr









Semarang Town Centrum by H-118, on flickr









Ramadhan Shopping









Roler Brimop


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

sky by semarangcitizen, on flickr









northern_sky by semarangcitizen, on flickr









sk2 by semarangcitizen, on flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Semarang...*



Wicak_15 said:


> Semarang from Crowne Hotel Parcy
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


----------



## aberisah (Feb 6, 2014)

mas bro reques , ,foto STEMBA donk , ,kangen dah lama g balik ke semarang


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Requestnya di sini :http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1565249


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ragil_ticilius/7684948002/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/argarani/6906353190/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/isengiseng/6233982551/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5702390002/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sempur/10991737324/


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5707107755/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/matafino/3452285929/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aghla/6667407417/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thesamperuru/6276974192/


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/meequalthecurve/8511488847









http://www.flickr.com/photos/semur-kadal/6018456328/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dillydillyday/4903558791/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5476556954/


----------



## DuduArchie (Dec 5, 2011)

Keren. Romantisme kota lama dan pedestriannya yg lebar & landai di beberapa titik. Sebenernya ngga kalah cantik & unik dengan Surabaya... dan potensi besar banget bisa terlihat lebih rapi & menarik lagi. Perlu promosi nendang lagi buat Semarang.. 

sampai lewat kota lama, timbul ide gila.. satu kompleks kota lama itu disewa beberapa brands luxury & high street fashion haha.. bakal kueren pol.


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/harigundul/3076847459









https://www.flickr.com/photos/arnistm/6546455013









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stewiedewie/5984824682









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stewiedewie/5980603006


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/arnistm/6776949424/in/set-72157628542241857









https://www.flickr.com/photos/arnistm/10079840564/in/set-72157628542241857









https://www.flickr.com/photos/donjuantamad/8653603005









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stewiedewie/6010389089


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/pakuwibowo/3717580747









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ytse-jam/11649491553









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ytse-jam/11648348295/in/set-72157639199903424/


----------

